# How to save the URL of a webpage within the webpage?



## arvlee (Sep 6, 2005)

I would like to know if there is some program or code which can do the following :

Display the URL of a webpage within the webpage itself, either in the begining or end of the page. It should include a message like Trackback URL: <URL of the webpage>. I need a software or application or code which can achieve this so that each time I save a webpage to my hard disk either in html or mhtlml format I don't lose track of the URL from where I downloaded the page.

I have tried Javascript code which modifies a page dynamically using the following code :

<script language="JavaScript">
var text = "Trackback URL: " + document.URL;
document.body.insertAdjacentText("beforeEnd", text);
</script>

But all it does is write the URL to the page after the page is loaded, but when I save the page and open it again the URL is not displayed anymore. 

Does anybody know of any application or software which can achieve the function that I desire or is there any custom Javascript solution to my need.

Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 7, 2005)

When you save from Internet Explorer, there is a comment added  ... Try it .. You dont need any add on ..


----------



## arvlee (Sep 7, 2005)

*Reply*

Thanks, you don't know how much this means to me. I was beating round the bush, and best part of it all, is that I now have access to the links that I thought I didn't have. I save most of my pages in .mht format. And when I opened the page and tried view source, I did not find the   part which is normally there when you save as .html. So I was really disappointed. Then I tried opening the file by right-click open with and selected notepad, and then I saw that it has a different format "Content-Location:URL"., but the original URL was there. It was there all along but I never looked in this method.

I have a mailing list to whom I frequently share articles from the following websites : www.rense.com www.isrp.org www.conspiracyarchive.com www.antipasministries.com etc and very soon I might create my own blog page or a website and I need to keep track of URLS for later reference, and I have several saved articles whose URLS I could not find. I was so relieved. Days of spending time on the net searching for a program, and sifting through Javascript is now over, with the help from you I can now move along with my work.

I have been to visit your blog and its nice.  Congratulations on being a MCA.

Have you used Maxthon -a fully customizeable browser with lots of plugins?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 7, 2005)

Maxthon rox ..!!


----------

